# Episode 1: A new threat



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, i've been making some funny things in flash, they're starwars things. I just started using flash, and this is what i've done 

___PART1:
http://penguinn.com/androo/part1.swf

PART2:
http://penguinn.com/androo/part2.swf

PART 3
http://penguinn.com/androo/part3.swf

Part 2 is the best one, and part 3 is still being made. enjoy!


----------



## Randman (Jul 29, 2003)

Interesting, though you need to work less on Flash, more on your spelling and capitalization, young padawan.


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

lol i made it really cheap!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/videopage.html 

here is a little project i did that is similar... i edited this in FCP and tried to do the green screen effect in After Affects i think, it was a while ago.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 29, 2003)

Adroo: Um. Wow. Heh. wow. There's not much I can say. I'm speechless.

nb: That is the definition of cool right there. That really was awesome. I like how your finger appears in one frame . Jk man.


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

hahaha thanks

star wars rules all! (except maybe asia, i dunno, star wars doesnt rule asia. maybe some other time.)


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

o ya that lego thing is awesome!
must've been hard to make!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks, not really i just used stop action for each frame, then i took the audio from the ESB using a dv to analog converter, it took about an hour to make,


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

[gasp]!
what DV to Analog converter do you use!?
I've been looking for a good one that WORKS.


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2003)

+ I ADDED IN MORE SCENES IN PART 3!
check it out.


----------



## Arden (Jul 29, 2003)

You guys have some great ideas, but as is often the case there's room for improvement (I'm not trying to be hard on you guys, just straight up).

Hey who knows, Androo, maybe you'll be the next Joe Cartoon!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *[gasp]!
> what DV to Analog converter do you use!?
> I've been looking for a good one that WORKS. *



I used a Sony Digital Media converter, it works pretty well, ive used it in other projects to take in video off the television


----------



## Androo (Jul 30, 2003)

i have a crappy one - it will barely show anything on my tv from the comp, and i cant get anything to show on my comp. Perhaps i am doing something wrong!


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 30, 2003)

this one just plugs into the mac through firewire and plugs into the tv or vcr with the left and right audio plus the video channel's.  One cool thing ive used it for was to take a comedy movie and edit out all the parts that suck then burn a dvd of only the funny parts from say Billy Madison or whatever.


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Inspiration. Simply, inspiration.

(Actually I'm trying to get to 2000 posts within the next 5 minutes.)


----------



## Perseus (Jul 30, 2003)

Androo, keep working at the Flash stuff, in time you will learn cool tricks. Everyone can improve. If you like parodies, I've always enjoyed the video game parodies at www.newgrounds.com


----------



## Androo (Jul 30, 2003)

hahaha ya! i wanna make  a video game eventually! pacman or something, but it'll be my own version, instead of pac it could be an imac (old ones) eating apples. 
I am going to keep going on with all this, i think i am done part 3, i'll put it on the web in an hour or so ok?
+ i am working on episode 2, cooler fighting and stuff.
Thanks!

lol trip, ur in 1995!


----------



## Perseus (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you want to make an actual game? Or did you want to make a parody? If you want to make levels for old games, there are plenty of level editors. I used to make Doom 2 levels, I used a great editor called Hellmaker. I still have it by the way, and all the levels I made. It's a lot of fun to use Flash and make interesting dialogue between Mario, Link, and Mega Man all on one screen!


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Still not at 2000 posts and it's been over 5 hours. 

Droo, if you make a movie you better share it with us!


----------



## Androo (Jul 30, 2003)

hehehehe ok

and speaking of sharing.... 
i am done part 3 of Episode 1. In this one yoda fights with an evil yoda at the end!

http://penguinn.com/androo/part3.swf


----------



## Arden (Jul 30, 2003)

Why do they keep throwing their sabers?

And when will you add sound?


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

'Cause they can't move their arms


----------



## Androo (Jul 30, 2003)

first of all, that was a new feature from the star wars world in a game called JEDI KNIGHT II. You can throw your saber in that. Its pretty neat.
Also, its cuz it would be too complicated if the arms would move. I'd have to DRAW each frame, instead of place things out in each frame, or just use the Flash motion tween thingy.kgkfdlskl;gkl;skgl;dfkgl;dfks;glksdfl;kgfl;sdkgl;fsdkgl;fsdkg;lfsdkgl;fsdkgl;kfsd


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 31, 2003)

Yoda fighting Evil Yoda was pretty cool, i liked the levels they were reminiscent of 2D games like Abuse....Jedi Knight II is an amazing game to i loved the multiplayer even though some of the hardcore windows users are insanely good, too bad more mac users dont play in gameranger


----------



## Androo (Jul 31, 2003)

yea i agree.
one of my fav games is that.
Jedi Acadamy looks even better! You can hold 2 sabers! +use a double sided BLUE saber, or any other color. +more moves.

Hmmm i kind of want to make a videogame for my flash stuff, but i gotta learn more stuff, like coding. I only know movement


----------



## phatcactus (Jul 31, 2003)

Daaamn, those are some INTENSE fight scenes...?!

And Abuse was a truly fabulous game.  Does something similar exist for OS X?


----------



## Arden (Jul 31, 2003)

Yes.  The Classic environment.

Androo, you should pick up some books on Flash so you can hone your skills (well then get them from the library!).


----------



## Androo (Jul 31, 2003)

BOOKS! OF COURSE! how could i be so dumb?
I will buy a book once  i got some money


----------



## Randman (Aug 1, 2003)

> I will buy a book once i got some money


 Not to sound like a teacher or a parent (I'm neither), but you will buy a book once you HAVE some money, or once you GET some money, or once you ARE GIVEN some money. But yo homey, it ain'ts good engleesh skillz to sez you ain't gots no money, dig? Word.


----------



## Androo (Aug 1, 2003)

Episode 2: The Final Stand

I have done a lot so far... 2 minutes of animation!!!! that takes forever, trust me.
I am going to make it so that the main character turns evil, and goes on a killing rampage..... he kills good guys, bad guys, and innocent people.



HE TURNS EVIIL!!!!

but this is what i have sofar:
http://penguinn.com/ep2.swf


----------



## Arden (Aug 1, 2003)

Androo, you need to increase the lingering time for some of your text bubbles.

That said, I like the way you made the "evil" lightsabers.  I also like the continual stabbing thing Yoda does, and the "adding a blade" at the end.  However, I think there's rather an inordinate amount of blood for a 13-year-old's creation.

And why does Yoda throw his saber so much?


----------



## phatcactus (Aug 1, 2003)

I think Wesley Willis should do the soundtrack for this.

The jedi cut the bad guys like a turkey sandwich.
There was blood everywhere.
The jedi roared like a lion.
He cut some more bad guys.


----------



## Arden (Aug 1, 2003)

Nah, it doesn't need a soundtrack until it has sound _effects_.

Besides, Androo has FCP with Soundtrack.  Right?  _Right?????_


----------



## wiz (Aug 1, 2003)

arden i think u have a lot to learn 
played Jedi Knights II lately?


----------



## Androo (Aug 1, 2003)

nope i dont have FCP..... it would take too long to download, and it costs too much.
lol and the blood everywhere... well.... i just thought it was funny.
A soundtrack..... what songs would i use during a laser-with-handle fight?
Nsync?!
oo baby, its gonna be me.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

Nsync would work, you could play "Bye Bye Bye" everytime someone gets whacked, 

speaking of Nsync did anyone see Justin Timberlake at the huge concert in Toronto, i was there and he was booed and had bottles thrown at him, lol haha


----------



## Androo (Aug 4, 2003)

hahaha yea i was near there when it happened... i live just around the corner from where "sarstock" took place...  i walked over there, it was insane. Someone made a hole in the fence so i snuck in, it was amazing lol.
I went by M and M meat shop, and got a burger and it was delicious!!!

Anyways, i am downloading some flash books right now (they were originally made for the net, i am not stealing!), so i'll learn how to make games in flash.
You guys will be the first ones to play the games i make! YAY!
Pac-Man is what i want to make by january.......


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

that would be cool if you could make flash games that  are multiplayer so other OSX.com members could play each other, like in pong or something like Shufflepuck cafe


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

www.globz.net is a good place to see some multiplayer Flash games, though at least one of them runs like UT2K3 on a Performa on my Mac.  Must be optimized for Windows (Flash player, that is!  Grr...).

If I went to an *NSuck concert, it would be either to throw something very harmful at them or against my own will.


----------



## Androo (Aug 5, 2003)

If ever i can make it multiplayer, i will.
For now people will just stand there. you move left and right, and space is to slash at someone with your saber.
Then I will make it so they slash too, then i will make it so you can move to other parts in the level, then i'll add sound, then music, then there will be more levels which you can select, then there will be more moves, then there will be multiplayer.  I probably wont be able to make it multiplayer, just making the game seems hard on its own.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Then you'll graduate college and get a job as a programmer at Electronic Arts or something.  Way to go, future Androo!


----------

